# Healthy low cal easy to make freezeable cassaroles



## iislander (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking for recipes for healthy low cal easy to make cassaroles that can be frozen for later use. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 21, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have anything in my recipe files that fits ALL those criteria.


----------

